# Need Roland S770 Shakuhachi sound (happy to pay you)



## studiostuff (Nov 29, 2019)

I need a high-quality recording of the Roland S770 Shakuhachi sample sound. 

I'm not looking for the "Sledgehammer" sound, and not the "Enigma" sound. The sound I'm looking for came in the S770 sample libraries. 

If you can send me a short example of the sound you have, I will check it out and get back to you quickly. 

If it's the sound I'm looking for, I will ask you to send me a high-quality recording of an octave or two of the sample so I can re-sample and use the sound.

We can discuss a price for your work at the time we determine the sound you have is the one I need. 

Thanks!

cpyes <AT> wt <DOT> net


----------



## STec (Nov 29, 2019)

Maybe this can help you:





__





Peter Gabriel Sledgehammer Shakuhachi


Recently got my ancient DSP rack updated so the incredible old STS5000 (Pulsar) Sampler can use x64/Win. 10 and all new AMD/Intel CPUs. I’ve purchaed a dozen Shakuhachi UVI/PLAY & Kontakt libs. None have the big breathy sound used on Gabriel’s hit song. Not sure if it was EOS, Akai or Ensoniq...




vi-control.net


----------

